# George HW Bush 'IN INTENSIVE CARE' just days after death of wife Barbara Bush



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 23, 2018)

*BREAKING: George HW Bush 'IN INTENSIVE CARE' just days after death of wife Barbara Bush*

My guess is he will follow ...
*“after contracting an infection that spread to his blood,” the Washington Post reports.*


----------



## Witchit (Apr 23, 2018)

Report: President George H.W. Bush is in intensive care



> Former President George H.W. Bush has been hospitalized and is in intensive care, according to CNN.
> 
> Bush went to the hospital just hours after the funeral of former first lady Barbara Bush.



I'm not going to ask for prayers or positivity or anything. He was not expected to last long without her.

My heart is with their family.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 23, 2018)

He will pass away in a week tops..


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 23, 2018)

touching


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 23, 2018)

Everyone expected it.  After 73 years of marriage this is usual.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, this is tough.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 23, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Report: President George H.W. Bush is in intensive care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Losing a spouse is intensely stressful.

And at 95 GHW's heart probably cannot take much of it.


----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2018)

sad.  I expected it as well.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 23, 2018)

I don’t know!  I think he is young enough to recover and marry a trophy wife for the last few years of his life.  Word is he likes to pat women’s butts.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 23, 2018)

bear513 said:


> He will pass away in a week tops..



Probably more like within the next 24-72 hours, very very sad, but also very very touching, after 70 plus years of being together they soon will be reunited forever and as a Christian my belief is that this Earthly life is not the end, it is just the end of the Earthly final chapter and when that final chapter closes the first chapter of our next journey in life begins, the opening of our Eternal life and being reunited with all those we have loved and have already taken their place in Our Lord's Beautiful Kingdom.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Report: President George H.W. Bush is in intensive care
> ...



LA RAM FAN I don't think this is the thread and as a Christian no human being has the right to Judge, in our Bible we are told there is only one Judge and that is Our Lord and He will Judge all of us when our time comes and whatever Sins we have committed in this life, we will all face Him as to what His Judgement is, we all can only hope He shows us all some Mercy for none of us are without Sin.


----------



## Zander (Apr 23, 2018)

Best wishes to the Bush Family.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



So you are saying you would weep and say a prayer over Mao, Stalin, or Hitler?

How very Christian of you.


----------



## edward37 (Apr 23, 2018)

bear513 said:


> He will pass away in a week tops..


the only republican alive outside jed and gwb that I wish a longer life to


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 23, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



*"Yeah lets have our hearts there for two mass murderers of women and children around the world,thats the ticket."*

^^^^ I believe the post said that Barbara and GHW Bush were two mass murderers of women and children, not sure how Barbara Bush is a mass murderer of women and children but....


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 23, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Report: President George H.W. Bush is in intensive care
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shame to hear but I expect with Barbara gone he will pass away soon too. 

Best wishes for the family.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 23, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> I don’t know!  I think he is young enough to recover and marry a trophy wife for the last few years of his life.  Word is he likes to pat women’s butts.



Don’t be a dick.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



So you are saying you would weep and say a prayer over Mao, Stalin, or Hitler?

How very Christian of you.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 23, 2018)

I remember when everyone thought that June Carter Cash would outlive Johnny, due to all the health concerns that he had. But she passed first, and he was gone less than five months later. They were relatively young compared to this couple.

I don’t expect him to get back out of ICU. I think her being alive was probably the only thing keeping him here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



you explain this one Mister Beale.I am just at a lost of words now.LOL


----------



## Witchit (Apr 23, 2018)

There are two people in this thread who are reflecting very, VERY badly on their upbringing.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Well, okay, you got me there.  In all my research, I don't know how she is ever implicated.

That said, when David Rockefeller died, I didn't give a shit.

When George Soros goes, nor will I care.

When the former head of the CIA, the man whose finger prints were all over the assassination attempt on Reagan's life goes, I simply will not care.  The Bush family history, along with the Clinton's are why this nation's Deep State is in a state of civil war right now.  I really will not care nor have any sympathy.  It is good this dynasty dies at this time in history.  Now, if only the Clinton's would fade from memory as well.

If Barbara knew anything, meh, I can not say.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Why are you Trolling this thread? You said that Barbara Bush was a mass murderer of women and children, go away. I'm sure there is a 9/11 Conspiracy Theory thread you can post in or whatever.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 23, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Yes well okay whatever.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 23, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Edit: I read you wrong, misterbeale, and I apologize.  Lucy and LARam have it the way I understand salvation and judgment.


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 23, 2018)

*How many days before some whack job liberal professor sings the praises of his death?*


----------



## Witchit (Apr 23, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> *How many days before some whack job liberal professor sings the praises of his death?*



And you as well. I shouldn't be surprised anymore that people can't drop the partisan bullshit in the face of the death of a president, but I am. 

I would seriously appreciate it if people who are sounding off would show a modicum of respect for the former POTUS instead of using his imminent passing to score stupid-ass shots.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 23, 2018)

Witchit said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t know!  I think he is young enough to recover and marry a trophy wife for the last few years of his life.  Word is he likes to pat women’s butts.
> ...


He may enjoy patting your butt.  Could add years to his life.


----------



## jillian (Apr 23, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Report: President George H.W. Bush is in intensive care
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What an incredible love story.


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 23, 2018)

This is for Barbara who I respected....41, not so much.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 23, 2018)

Witchit said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t know!  I think he is young enough to recover and marry a trophy wife for the last few years of his life.  Word is he likes to pat women’s butts.
> ...


I’m not being a dick.  I’m simply not writing him off prematurely.  The report I saw on the news is that he is responding well to treatments.  He could actually live a few years longer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 23, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



There is only one Judge of us all:

James 4:11-12

"Brothers, do not slander one another. Anyone who speaks against his brother or judges him speaks against the Law and judges it. And if you judge the Law, you are not a practitioner of the Law, but a judge of it. There is only one Lawgiver and Judge, the One who is able to save and destroy. But who are you to judge your neighbour?"

Isaiah 33:22

"For the Lord is our Judge, The Lord is our Lawgiver, The Lord is our King, He will save us"


----------



## Witchit (Apr 23, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Then stop talking about him patting people on the ass.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 23, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



What if he does not want to live now that Barbara his wife and friend of 73 years is no longer in physical being with him? He might have decided that he now just wants to go and join her.


----------



## DOTR (Apr 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > He will pass away in a week tops..
> ...



    Marriage is a sacrament.  A method God uses to bestow grace on humans.  Those two showed how it is done.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 23, 2018)

Witchit said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


I will when he stops patting people on the ass.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Exactly so.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 23, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Then don't claim that you're not being a dick.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


If he joins her in a few days, I’ll go along with that.  However, we don’t know that at this time.  He may have other things to live for like a grandchild’s wedding.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 23, 2018)

Witchit said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Don’t be a pussy!  See how name calling works; I can do it too!


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



This is what we hope for when we get married to love until we get old and die. It may be a bit sad, but it is also a blessed testimony and a legacy to their family...I can tell you who was the boss in that family..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 23, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



My Great Grandparents he is 99 years in age, she is 97 years in age both still living, they have been married for 75 years, we as a family have already attempted to psychologically prepare for when one of them leaves us then the other is going to follow and leave us very soon after, it is a very difficult and traumatic situation but that is life and these things are not in our hands, all we can do is prepare the best we can and also know that when we leave this earth that we will rejoin those we have loved and who we now have with us in Spirit but not anymore in Body.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 23, 2018)

I can't even imagine. My parents just missed their 50th by a couple years.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 23, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



It can happen with parents also eg. Carrie Fisher died and then was it 24 hours after her mother Debbie Reynolds died.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yes. They were so close.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 23, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Yes they were, Carrie Fisher was a troubled soul hopefully she has now found the peace that she could not find in her Earthly life, Debbie Reynolds was always a class act like Doris Day, I think Doris Day is nearly 100 or getting there, she's had not a good life at times if you read about her POS husbands and fuck up of a son, although I think Terry Melcher got himself together later on and then he died of course.


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 23, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> *How many days before some whack job liberal professor sings the praises of his death?*


How many days before Roger Stone (or some other Trump advisor) calls Bush a drunk asshole like he did to Barbara Bush? You have some selective partisan faux outrage there, asshole


----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Report: President George H.W. Bush is in intensive care
> ...




What is WRONG with you???? That is totally uncalled for in a thread like this.


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 23, 2018)

J.E.D said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *How many days before some whack job liberal professor sings the praises of his death?*
> ...


*I SAW what he said and I do NOT approve.*


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 23, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Then leave the partisanship out of it, because the disrespect comes from both extremes


----------



## Witchit (Apr 23, 2018)

Good article.

‘I thought I was done’: George H.W. Bush faced death at 20 during WWII



> Included in those tributes was a brief account of one of the first times George Bush — now America’s oldest living president — faced his own mortality. More than seven decades ago, Bush confronted death not from an intensive care unit or at his dying wife’s bedside, but floating alone in the vastness of the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> A high school senior on Dec. 7, 1941, Bush was walking the campus of Phillips Academy Andover when he first heard the news that the Japanese had bombed Pearl Harbor. According to Bush biographer and presidential historian Jon Meacham, Bush’s immediate reaction was to serve.
> 
> ...


----------



## skye (Apr 23, 2018)

I read this news some time ago...

I heard he is out of intensive care?

I don't know


----------



## skye (Apr 23, 2018)

This is what I'm reading....so far...

He holds on to life..

we'll have to wait and see

Elder George Bush hospitalized with blood infection, responding to treatment


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 23, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2018)

She was loyal to him

That you can say about her

The woman had loyalty to her man

That is something .....whatever she was....the loyalty to her man was there....that's cool.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

He's apparently not ready to go. 

Former President George H.W. Bush is alert and talking - CNNPolitics



> According to McGrath, the 41st President has said he is determined to get healthy and get to Maine this summer. On Monday, McGrath said Bush was "responding to treatments and appears to be recovering."
> 
> According to a source close to the former Republican President, Bush was admitted to the hospital with an infection that led to sepsis, which can be life-threatening. He was in critical condition, the source said.
> 
> The source added that Bush's blood pressure kept dropping and a couple of times there was serious concern about whether he was going to come through, but that he had been stabilized.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 3, 2018)

Witchit said:


> He's apparently not ready to go.
> 
> Former President George H.W. Bush is alert and talking - CNNPolitics
> 
> ...


Told you so!

George HW Bush eager for doctors' OK to leave Texas hospital

I hope he lives to be able to pat many more women on the butt.


----------

